# Patriots Parade photos (pic heavy)



## SquarePeg (Feb 9, 2017)

Went to the Pat's victory parade yesterday.  I took my daughter (14) and 6 of her friends plus we ran into a couple of boys from their school so there ended up being 10 of us all together.  When we got to the train station about 9am it was jammin.  The number of Charlie Card machines was not enough to keep up with all of the people trying to buy tickets and one was out of service and two were "No Cash" machines which didn't work for the hundreds of kids who skipped school and were trying to get to the parade.  I felt bad for the people who were trying to get to work.  Here's a quick snap of the chaos at the T stop.  Eventually, most people gave up on the machines and just rushed the gates.  Everyone knows if you wave your arm on the other side of the gate it thinks someone is exiting and opens up...





Because our stop is at the end of the line, we didn't have a problem getting on the train but it was packed and people at subsequent stops had to wait for the next one.  My daughter (on the left) and some of her "squad".

[url=https://flic.kr/p/QJ1PV6]
	


As soon as we exited the train station the girls were off.  I had told them the general area to stay in and didn't plan on chaperoning the whole time - just being in the general area in case there was a problem.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/QJ1PMv]
	


I staked out a spot under some scaffolding on Tremont St. so I could stay out of the snow.  There was a nice big puddle right in front of me that prevented anyone from blocking too much of my view.  It was crowded but not crazy yet, about 2 hours before the parade was expected to reach this area:

[url=https://flic.kr/p/QJ1Noi]
	


The girls ended up moving around a lot but they were usually in sight:

[url=https://flic.kr/p/QJ1NNX]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/QJ1NR2]
	


Lot of teenage boys around so they were having a great time.  The snow was starting and it was cold so the Patriots gear was out in full force.  Some more creative than others:

[url=https://flic.kr/p/QJ1NfH]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/RJqunS]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/RJqvE1]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/QJ1N5n]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/RJquz5]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/RJquKq]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/RM58J8]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/QJ1PnH]
	



[url=https://flic.kr/p/QJ1NCg]
	


BPD was very visible.  You could not look anywhere without seeing at least 3 cops.  They were working hard, very vigilant but also very friendly with the families and polite even when telling some idiots that no, they should not climb the scaffolding!

[url=https://flic.kr/p/RJqv7Y]
	


The snow turned to rain right as we were expecting the parade but it miraculously stopped right before the first truck!  The girls took shelter under my umbrella because they were too cool to join me under the scaffolding with all the other sane adults.  

[url=https://flic.kr/p/RJqu2b]
	


You probably expected pics of the actual parade... coming up in the next post![/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice set!


----------



## Designer (Feb 9, 2017)

Don't need celebrities when you've got family!


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 9, 2017)

I love a parade...

Yoda (or as GaryA likes to call him, Lex Luthor):






Krafty - looks like he and a certain celeb have been using the same spray tan place:









TB12 - the GOAT:





Jimmy G - a favorite among the female fans.  





The Butler didn't do it this time.  The players were having just as much fun as the fans!





















Thanks for looking!  It was a great day and well worth fighting the crowds and the weather.  The commute home was nasty with the T being totally jammed.  Downtown Crossing train station was not for the faint of heart or the claustrophobic!  But we managed it just fine.  So glad I decided to take the day off and take the kids in to see it.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 9, 2017)

Wow, fun to see what this kind of an event is really like, down on the ground! The people, the snow, the stocking caps, the confetti, the hustle and bustle. This is actually history, in the making! I find these fascinating from _an historical_ perspective!


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 9, 2017)

One final shot.  No one cared about politics or religion or race or income or immigration status or gender.


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice set, excellent framing.  And that last post with everyone looking forward and one person looking back.
I was happy to see the Patriots win as they have two players from Texas Tech: LaAdrian DeAndre’ Waddle and Danny Amendola.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 9, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Wow, fun to see what this kind of an event is really like, down on the ground! The people, the snow, the stocking caps, the confetti, the hustle and bustle. This is actually history, in the making! I find these fascinating from _an historical_ perspective!



Glad you enjoyed it!   It was my first Patriots parade.  It was crazy and fun despite the weather.  I went to the 2004 Red Sox victory parade which was on a weekend day in the fall and 86 years in the making so that was even more crazed - at least 40 people deep at every spot along the route.  I have some pics of that somewhere from back in my Canon powershot film days!  Will have to scan them in some day.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 9, 2017)

Dave442 said:


> Nice set, excellent framing. And that last post with everyone looking forward and one person looking back.
> I was happy to see the Patriots win as they have two players from Texas Tech: LaAdrian DeAndre’ Waddle and Danny Amendola.



Amendola is a cousin to some friends of our family.  I do have a shot of him but it was at a terrible angle - at least I think this was him...  He was body surfing the top of the duck boat and I didn't see him until he was almost past me:




Parade_8550 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 9, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Dave442 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice set, excellent framing. And that last post with everyone looking forward and one person looking back.
> ...



Danny's family lives here in town. Really nice family too.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 9, 2017)

Designer said:


> Don't need celebrities when you've got family!



I'm set for life then.  I have 27 _first_ cousins on my mom's side of the family (she is one of 12).


----------



## waday (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice shots!

I don't follow sports... Sports go sports! Athletics are number one!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 9, 2017)

Great sets!


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 9, 2017)

Good job ... especially with all the hinderances, restraints and babysitting tossed into your lap.  Way to go #1 Mom!


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 9, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Good job ... especially with all the hinderances, restraints and babysitting tossed into your lap. Way to go #1 Mom!



Yes I should get the GOAT Mom award!


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 9, 2017)

LOL ... I think your daughter and friends have already acknowledged and bestowed you with said GOAT status.


----------



## lj4bes (Feb 10, 2017)

Wicked Awesome!!


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 10, 2017)

lj4bes said:


> Wicked Awesome!!



Very funny, lol.  

Although I have to add that no one has said wicked here in New England since the 80's... but I guess we need to let the rest of the country enjoy the joke forever.  We don't mind.  We'll just eat our lobstah and hang out at Hahvad Yahd pahking our cahs.


----------

